# Printing to BR-Script3 printer with generic postscript



## algould (May 6, 2014)

I'm considering the purchase of a Brother laser jet printer (HL5470DW or HL6180DW).  According to the specifications, the printer uses BR-Script3.  According to Brother's website, " BR-Script3 is PostScript®3™ compatible".

http://www.brother-usa.com/Printer/Mode ... 2hDKLylhuY

Has anyone printed successfully to a BR-Script printer using CUPS and the generic postscript driver?


----------



## algould (May 26, 2014)

As a follow-up for anyone who searches for this issue in the future:

I purchased a Brother HL-5470DW and added it to my home network using its wireless features and a static IP address.

I tried to use CUPS and various (generic and foomatic) postscript drivers and both LPR and Socket connections.  The LPR connection didn't work.  The Socket connection was successful; but printing any page resulted in a blank page.  This was true for both FreeBSD and Ubuntu.  This was also consistent with other postings, elsewhere on the internet.

What finally worked was using apsfilter via LPR, the generic postscript driver.  I set document detection to "auto".


----------

